# Employment rises in the hotel and catering trade



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No, it wasn't a typo. I DID mean employment not unemployment. According to "official" figures there are more people working in bars, restaurants and hotels now, than before the smoking ban.

El País


> At the close of February, 21,443 more hostelry workers had registered with Social Security, while the year-on-year figure was also up by 6,882, a 0.78-percent rise. December and January also saw year-on-year increases in employee numbers (1.24 percent and 1.05 percent, respectively).


¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???????

Hostelry sector jobs escape side-effects of new tobacco law · ELPAÍS.com in English


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Can't see the small rise being the result of the smoking ban, are bars and eateries booming since then ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, it wasn't a typo. I DID mean employment not unemployment. According to "official" figures there are more people working in bars, restaurants and hotels now, than before the smoking ban.
> 
> El País
> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???????
> ...




some good news at last for the 'state of the economy' sticky:clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> some good news at last for the 'state of the economy' sticky:clap2:


Not really, although more people working, even if a small % increase, is good news.
But the last paragraoh of that piece reads as follows:

*According to the sector's own surveys, bars are recording a 16-percent drop in sales and nightclubs a decline of 20 percent. However, it does recognize that 20 percent of restaurants are continuing at the same levels as before. The other 80 percent or so talk of a sales fall of 14 percent*


Four-fifths of these business reporting a decrease in sales/turnover is NOT good news.
So...more people employed but sales/profits down.
As I said, slash prices and you may get an increase in customers and need more staff....or work your existing staff harder. But you will not increase your profitability unless you have a MASSIVE increase in your customer numbers. Projected figures for tourism this year do not indicate such a massive increase.
Last year prices were slashed by 20% yet tourist numbers increased by 1% on previous year's figures which themselves were down on those of five years ago.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Not really, although more people working, even if a small % increase, is good news.
> But the last paragraoh of that piece reads as follows:
> 
> *According to the sector's own surveys, bars are recording a 16-percent drop in sales and nightclubs a decline of 20 percent. However, it does recognize that 20 percent of restaurants are continuing at the same levels as before. The other 80 percent or so talk of a sales fall of 14 percent*
> ...


Yes, have to agree with you there mrypg9.
It does look like the smoking ban has not had a positive effect on hostelry trade. However I still think it's far too early to draw conclusions.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, have to agree with you there mrypg9.
> It does look like the smoking ban has not had a positive effect on hostelry trade. However I still think it's far too early to draw conclusions.


Interesting bit from Osborne's Budget speech today: 'Britain has public debt comparable to that of Spain or Portugal but we borrow on a par with Germany'.
Yield on UK Government bonds 3.55%.
And most of our debt is long-term and domestic.
Our forecast for growth has been reduced but we do have growth and prospects thereof.
UK unemployment around 8% too.
Does any Spanish political party have a feasible plan for kick-starting the Spanish economy?
I read today that our Mayor cannot find money to pay the Municipal Band.
A funding gap some might welcome?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Interesting bit from Osborne's Budget speech today: 'Britain has public debt comparable to that of Spain or Portugal but we borrow on a par with Germany'.
> Yield on UK Government bonds 3.55%.
> And most of our debt is long-term and domestic.
> Our forecast for growth has been reduced but we do have growth and prospects thereof.
> ...


I haven't heard of one, and it's the only arm Zappie's left with at the moment . You all criticise me and my govenment, but where's *your* plan??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I haven't heard of one, and it's the only arm Zappie's left with at the moment . You all criticise me and my govenment, but where's *your* plan??


Surely the PP must have set out an alternative economic strategy somewhere


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Surely the PP must have set out an alternative economic strategy somewhere


Logically they must have, but as I said, one of the biggest arguments against the PP is the lack of solid plans, the same as is said about the PSOE. The other big problem the PP have is their leader, the same as the PSOE!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Surely the PP must have set out an alternative economic strategy somewhere


No, they haven't! Or if they have, they are keeping it secret. Honestly, I have been looking! All they have said is that they will cut public spending and support the private sector to generate new jobs. (Now where have I heard that before ...)
Nuestras Ideas - España - Partido Popular - pp.es


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Interesting bit from Osborne's Budget speech UK unemployment around 8% too.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This bit worries me. I recall reading somewhere that unemployment in UK is at its highest since god knows how many years. In Spain we have a long history of unemployment and having to emigrate to other countries (switzerland, Uk, germany, france etc).in order to find work. I did so myself.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sonrisa said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting bit from Osborne's Budget speech UK unemployment around 8% too.
> ...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just an update:

My 26 year old step daughter has a long list of job possibilities in the UK. If she wanted to sell or account manage (not commission only) she could walk into a job tomorrow. 

Certainly UK salaries (in her case aircrew) for those with limited skills are being forced down. In the UK she would struggle to earn £18000+ a year and she would need to share a flat/house. 

In Spain her previous employer has said they might give her a call in 6 months if she will work longer hours for less. i.e. despite 5 years experience accept the starter trainees contract (contract = not a permanent job).

Last week she visited a spanish friend in Sweden. In spain she was largely unemployed and had to live with her parents. In Sweden she has a job and can afford to rent a flat just for herself.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Just an update:
> 
> My 26 year old step daughter has a long list of job possibilities in the UK. If she wanted to sell or account manage (not commission only) she could walk into a job tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Good news about your stepdaughter, Nigel.
It's accepted that the key factor in maintaining the health of an economy is CONFIDENCE. Or as Fukiyama put it in his fascinating book of that name, Trust.
In spite of its current difficulties the UK still enjoys the trust and confidence of the markets....which is why we can borrow at 3.55% and make money be lending out at a 2% plus higher yield.
Portugal, Greece, Ireland and to some extent Spain does not enjoy this confidence as evidenced by its high borrowing costs.
Spain has made some inroads into reducing its deficit but Portugal's woes will surely impact on Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Am I missing something??? but when has any young person ever been able to get a good, well paid job without professional qualifications and able to earn enough to rent a flat or house on their own??? Like all of my friends, I lived at home til I got married the first time and even then, I was considered lucky to be able to afford to buy a house with my then husband. Most of my friends ended up renting shared accomodation and struggling. My parents generation had to live with their parents for many years til they could afford to go it alone!???

My daughters today are both air crew and earn a good salary, but they cant afford to live on their own - if only cos they also run cars, buy loads of clothes, have the latest iphone/pod/pads, go out lots......... Inspite of my pleas, they've never even contemplated saving and are always broke!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Am I missing something??? but when has any young person ever been able to get a good, well paid job without professional qualifications and able to earn enough to rent a flat or house on their own??? Like all of my friends, I lived at home til I got married the first time and even then, I was considered lucky to be able to afford to buy a house with my then husband. Most of my friends ended up renting shared accomodation and struggling. My parents generation had to live with their parents for many years til they could afford to go it alone!???
> 
> My daughters today are both air crew and earn a good salary, but they cant afford to live on their own - if only cos they also run cars, buy loads of clothes, have the latest iphone/pod/pads, go out lots......... Inspite of my pleas, they've never even contemplated saving and are always broke!
> 
> Jo xxx


Not that long ago....It depends what you mean by 'professional qualifications'.
Young people I taught who left school at sixteen and were taken on as apprentices in the electricity or gas industries earned good money as skilled people were and are now in demand. 
Similarly with people with skills in the construction industry...plasters, plumbers, brickies ...all earned good money even at a comparatively young age if they had their 'ticket' - a City and Guilds or similar qualification which certified they had actually learned their trade.
In those days such people -artisans or whatever we like to call them - could earn more than a nurse or teacher in their first years of professional work.
Similarly in the City in the '80s. Comparatively unskilled people werre earning £30k plus as PAs or similar. 
All that is in the past, I agree. I too belive young people should save but low interest rates, high inflation and the fact that having a certain level of savings disqualifies you when you retire from benefits you have paid for aren't much of an inducement to thrift!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Am I missing something??? but when has any young person ever been able to get a good, well paid job without professional qualifications and able to earn enough to rent a flat or house on their own??? Like all of my friends, I lived at home til I got married the first time and even then, I was considered lucky to be able to afford to buy a house with my then husband. Most of my friends ended up renting shared accomodation and struggling. My parents generation had to live with their parents for many years til they could afford to go it alone!???
> 
> My daughters today are both air crew and earn a good salary, but they cant afford to live on their own - if only cos they also run cars, buy loads of clothes, have the latest iphone/pod/pads, go out lots......... Inspite of my pleas, they've never even contemplated saving and are always broke!
> 
> Jo xxx


Guess you've answered your own question Jo  I didn't go to UNI and when I was 22 I bought my first home. Today my step daughters friend in Sweden can rent a flat with ease. 

In Basingstoke you can rent a flat for less than £400 a month. That's next door to the station in the middle of town. New development. On £18000 per annum take home is about £1200 a month so even at that level not impossible. Not sure how many iphones and nights clubbing that is. My days of that stuff are over I'm glad to say


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Not a single qualification obtained until I was well into my late forties. I have never been unemployed and latterly extremely well paid. I also ran my own business for eleven years and made a packet

I bought my first house when I was 30, I own properties here in the Canary Islands and have a financial interest in others in the U.K. All done just by using a little common sense,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Not a single qualification obtained until I was well into my late forties. I have never been unemployed and latterly extremely well paid. I also ran my own business for eleven years and made a packet
> 
> I bought my first house when I was 30, I own properties here in the Canary Islands and have a financial interest in others in the U.K. All done just by using a little common sense,
> 
> Hepa


But you wouldn't recommend that to a young person these days, would you? Don't bother getting qualifications, just rely on common sense? 

It's a totally different world these days.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

So you reckon UK is still a popular destination for spanish job seekers? I was under the impression that since unemployment is rising in our neighbouring european countries which were popular destinations for work, including UK, many skilled spanish workers are now heading to south american countries, like they did back in the 70's 

Argentina and Chile are seeing many spanish workers arriving these days. So is Germany and Denmark. I guess whith unemployment over 20% in some areas, one has to pack up and leave for pastures greeener


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> So you reckon UK is still a popular destination for spanish job seekers? I was under the impression that since unemployment is rising in our neighbouring european countries which were popular destinations for work, including UK, many skilled spanish workers are now heading to south american countries, like they did back in the 70's
> 
> Argentina and Chile are seeing many spanish workers arriving these days. So is Germany and Denmark. I guess whith unemployment over 20% in some areas, one has to pack up and leave for pastures greeener


Sadly it is true.

But this matter of running overseas to Europe is not an option for the majority. With no language skills and no money you have to be a very strong character to march off to a country where you cannot communicate. And of course many jobs require a level of communication, if only for safety reasons, which means as a non native speaker many jobs are not possibilities. 

My spanish family also say it is not the 20+% unemployment but the fact that there is no hope of anything better for years to come that is the problem. Guess back to lack of PSOE and PP ideas again


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> But you wouldn't recommend that to a young person these days, would you? Don't bother getting qualifications, just rely on common sense?
> 
> *It's a totally different world these days.*


Indeed it is, most do not posses common sense and prefer to rely on qualifications, well qualifications are needed for the professions, but the rest is just time wasted, better to obtain skills that will last a lifetime and always be in demand,and allow you to start a business, should you so wish,

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Indeed it is, most do not posses common sense and prefer to rely on qualifications, well qualifications are needed for the professions, but the rest is just time wasted, better to obtain skills that will last a lifetime and always be in demand,and allow you to start a business, should you so wish,
> 
> Hepa


I agree with you...but there are some trades which require qualifications and up-to-date training.
For example: we employed mechanics to work on everything connected with the biggest HGVs on the road.
As well as a licence to drive HGVs they needed qualifications in welding, tachograph testing...everything needed to keep a truck -a potentially lethal weapon - on the road in a safe condition.
It cost us a fortune in training courses to keep them -over twenty of them - up to date but it had to be.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sure enough...
Young people considering move abroad because of lack of jobs

Surely with the Games in a few months time there should be many vacancies to fill?
Maybe we should all be heading to China.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sonrisa said:


> Sure enough...
> Young people considering move abroad because of lack of jobs
> 
> Surely with the Games in a few months time there should be many vacancies to fill?
> Maybe we should all be heading to China.



There are jobs but because they are mainly low status and low pay they are taken by immigrants. There is also a shortage of skilled jobs especially in IT.
Part of the problem is that many people of all ages can get more from state benefits than from work so not working has become a lifestyle choice.
The number of people claiming Disability/Invalidity Benefit in the UK is staggering and cannot be a true picture.. Our welfare spending is the largest single item in our budget.
The Coalition is attempting to make work a more attractive option but for many people a life on benefits is better than what they see as a 'crap' job which may pay less than state handouts!


----------

